# vibes for my lovely girl



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 August 2015)

She started keep licking her face and dribbling last night, she was unable to eat and even refused dreamies but was drinking.  She had very runny tummy this morning.  Mum took her to the vets and they are putting her on a probiotic diet they tested her for diabetes but that's clear fortunately, so she is being treated for a stomach bug,   she has dropped about 3kg in weight the last couple of months so when this has cleared up they want to do tests for thyroid as she was eating loads and drinking excessively yet dropped al this weight.  Have had a cat with thyroid problem and she was managed on tablets. Just googling stuff on here has made me really worry that it's something more sinister. I really love this cat as does my mum she's so affectionate, now sat at work trying not to cry and not getting much work done :'(


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 August 2015)

I hope that she's OK. 

*vibes*


----------



## stormclouds (20 August 2015)

Sending vibes and massive hugs, fingers crossed she's ok xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 August 2015)

Sending lots of hugs. X


----------



## Shady (20 August 2015)

more vibes coming your way xxxxxx, iv'e had loads of cats over many years and had one that i was convinced was at deaths door, spent a fortune on him , vets all scratching their heads and emptying my bank account, turned out to be worms!!, i am assuming they have checked her kidneys? no gum/ teeth problems?, let us know how she is, big hugs. x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 August 2015)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			She started keep licking her face and dribbling last night, she was unable to eat and even refused dreamies but was drinking.  She had very runny tummy this morning.  Mum took her to the vets and they are putting her on a probiotic diet they tested her for diabetes but that's clear fortunately, so she is being treated for a stomach bug,   she has dropped about 3kg in weight the last couple of months so when this has cleared up they want to do tests for thyroid as she was eating loads and drinking excessively yet dropped al this weight.  Have had a cat with thyroid problem and she was managed on tablets. Just googling stuff on here has made me really worry that it's something more sinister. I really love this cat as does my mum she's so affectionate, now sat at work trying not to cry and not getting much work done :'(
		
Click to expand...

Lesson Number 1  don't google it makes you panic
get her to the vet asap for a proper diagnoses

 vibes coming your way


----------



## Serianas (21 August 2015)

Im with HGA, dont google!!! Its so hard to be patient when they are worrying us sick but the vets know best  massive hugs and big vibes coming your way!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 August 2015)

Thanks everyone  she's been at the vet again this morning, she's got antibiotics for the weekend then she needs to go back for a fasted blood test on Monday for tests for things like thyroid / kidney etc, he was concerned at the weight loss so more vibes will be needed


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2015)

Lots more *vibes*


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 August 2015)

A little update:

Her bloods came back today and she has an over active thyroid so is now on tablets for that. One of her kidney results was fine the other a bit abnormal so they are going to keep an eye on it and hope once the thyroid treatment is underway it may get sorted. Old cat had a thyroid condition too and had some tablets in later life


----------



## Serianas (27 August 2015)

Good to hear you have a possible solution  It always takes the weight off when you know something can be done... keep us updated!


----------



## npage123 (27 August 2015)

Oh poor kitty - I'm sure she'll start feeling better now they know what to treat her for.


----------



## Shady (27 August 2015)

good to hear an update and i'm glad you got a diagnosis , i thought there might be a kidney issue but they can manage fine with just one functioning properly, todays specialist foods are great too . i have never had a cat with a thyroid problem so i admit to no experience with this but i imagine it can be well managed after a bit of tweaking of the meds, do hope she'll be ok now. xxx


----------

